
Color App Hack Lets You Spy On Anyone’s Photos Anywhere - ssclafani
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/03/28/color-app-hack-lets-you-spy-on-anyones-photos-anywhere/
======
joezydeco
"Jumping between Boston, New York, and Palo Alto in a few seconds isn’t
physically possible, so perhaps Color could track that sort of quick hopping
to “detect obvious geo-spoofers,"

Right, because nobody would ever clean-install the app with the fake location
already set up.

